# "Mixing" Weed Control Chemicals



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I found some "Sonar"(fluorodone) at a reasonable price to deal with the duckweed problem occuring in my pond mentioned in an earlier thread. I am also having a fibrous algae problem, the duckweed is growing on top of the algae mats in the shallow nearshore areas. I Also have some crystalline copper sulphate available. wondering if I could mix them together and apply with my pump tank sprayer at the same time? Anyone ever do this?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It should say on the label. If not, call the company and ask for a msds.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

C.J. I have been using fluridone for 8 years to be exact. Very expensive but it does it's job. I would not mix it with anything except for pond dye. It was suggested due to the pond dyes ability to mix rapidly in the pond. 
Plus the copper will kill now and the sonar takes several weeks to kill the duckweed. I think you may want that algae around to produce oxygen. Just my thoughts. I've had duckweed sitting on algae mats too. And the fluridone still killed it. If we ever get rain those mats will sink for a day or two. Once they get water logged they sink forever. Once the pond dye shades the bottom. The algae will eventually quit growing. I mix a cap of fluridone, splash of aqua shade in a 5 gallon bucket of water(half full of water) mix it and throw it in the pond in several locations. Works well. If you have RTU then you squirt it around the perimeter. Let me know the results.


----------

